# Runco - 2.35:1 & Customer Service



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Runco have been pioneers in the HT business for years, and credited with germinating the terminology "Home Theater" when they modified CRT projectors for home use.
They have recently announced a new technology that projects a 2.35:1 display (great for Star Wars and LOTR). The process involves stretching the image vertically (allowing all the pixels on the DLP chip to be utilised) and sliding a high quality lens in place that widens the image to fit a 2.35:1 screen. A press demonstration at a recent launch generated a lot of excitement within HT press community

http://www.runco.com/cinewide.html

Runco are not a typical projector retailer, the majority of there sales are with the custom install business. By means of a CRT trade deal I finished up with a Runco 720p DLP projector with an offboard processor, it came within 90% of the performance of my Sony 8" CRT projector (a significant achievement) and over the last 2 years of seeing high end projectors in retailers demo rooms I have not found a display device as color accurate and having as deep black levels.
My projector is now over 18 months old, and I wanted to take advantage a software upgrade for the processor, the local manufacturers rep came over last Thursday afternoon to perform the upgrade. Unfortunately the processor did not accept the upgrade, and on Monday a new processor arrived with Fedex complete with upgraded software - what great service from both Runco and Jim McCandless at Marketing Analysts Inc :sn: 
Most forum members would not consider this option, but my projector is the only component in my system that has not been a victim of upgrade ittus - Runco are definitely on my list for a 2.35:1 1080p projector!


----------

